# Fishing Line Comparison Test



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I have been curious about testing different fishing lines to see how they actually perform compared to how they are advertised. I was looking at picking up some Nanofil today which is what got me thinking about this again. I read some Nanofil reviews and I came across several people who say that it break at the rated strength on the box. The majority of fishing line in underrated. For example brand x 10 pound fishing line may actually break at 12-15 pounds. Tonight I grabbed a few boxes of line that I had laying around to start my test. Whenever I get another brand, type or pound test of line I will add it to the list. 

*If anybody is interested in adding to this list PM me and I will add to it.
*
Here is what I have so far. I have to say I am very impressed with the Power Pro!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice test yak! Just curious if you're going to do different knots as well?


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

If you want to do a fair test forget about the lines pound test and go by the diameter. Some 10lb. test lines are the same diameter as 14 lb test in another brand. Just because a line is strong doesn't necessarily mean it's better. Some lines are more abrasion resistant some lines have more memory. It's a very complicated process to do a thorough test of different lines.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

bgrapala said:


> Nice test yak! Just curious if you're going to do different knots as well?



I wasn't going to. Different lines have knots that they may perform best with so If there is a line that seems to be weaker with one knot over another then I would go with the stronger knot. I use the Uni and Palomar knots almost exclusively so I will do the test using one of those most likely unless the manufacturer suggests another knot that holds better with their particular line. It was interesting though that the Trilene and Power Pro lines didn't break at the knot.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

robertj298 said:


> If you want to do a fair test forget about the lines pound test and go by the diameter. Some 10lb. test lines are the same diameter as 14 lb test in another brand. Just because a line is strong doesn't necessarily mean it's better. Some lines are more abrasion resistant some lines have more memory. It's a very complicated process to do a thorough test of different lines.



You'll notice I have a column for average diameter as well. A lot of popular lines don't include that information. I was just about to start looking for diameters of the line because I do think that is very relevant to this test too. *Edit: I found the line diameters on Basspro.com so they have been added to the table*

I'm not going to make or state any conclusions in this test. I'm just going to focus on strength at this point because it is something you can attach a number to. How a line handles is something I don't know how to put on paper.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

If I remember correctly over in Europe fishing lines are sold by the diameter not lb. test or should I say kilogram test lol


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Yak...... I think it's great that you're doing these tests. I'd like to suggest that you do the tests with lines that have been whetted. There are tons of dry line breaking strength tests available, but very little test data available for a lines breaking strength when wet. 

When I read threads about line on this web site, I get the feeling that quite a few people think that the breaking strengths don't change from wet versus dry, and it's just not the case. Especially when you are dealing with lines that absorb water. For instance. A person may be using a nylon mono filament line that breaks at 17 lbs dry, but when wet it breaks at 12 lbs. It's the same with knots. A knots dry breaking strength isn't necessarily a knots wet breaking strength. 

I've seen a few tests where a lines breaking strength has been tested after letting the line soak in water for varying lengths of time. As soak time increases, breaking strength decreases. Those are the kind of tests that need to be done if you want a true representation of a fishing lines breaking strength. After all..... nobody I know catches fish with dry fishing line.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Thats interesting. I hadn't thought about that. Maybe i'll add a collumn for wet breaking strength too. Good idea, thanks.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I just picked up some 10 pound Nanofill and suffix 832. I'll add them to the list when I get home tonight. Looks like Nanofil has a larger diameter than Power Pro of the same pound test rating. But i have my doubts that it will be as strong as the Power Pro.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

yakfish said:


> I just picked up some 10 pound Nanofill and suffix 832. I'll add them to the list when I get home tonight. Looks like Nanofil has a larger diameter than Power Pro of the same pound test rating. But i have my doubts that it will be as strong as the Power Pro.


I like your idea of doing this....I love to experiment and have used MANY superlines...It's going be interesting to see how your results match up with lines we all like.

I love Nanofil...but was one who touted it's strength is rated at the knot, I never had it break at a fray, always at the knot...I moved up to the 17lb line and it seems to perform better when you have to pull jigs free, etc.

My favorite braid is Dawai Samurai, it seems to be the smallest, toughest, yet strongest, but is still soft and supple.... the best flouro I have ever used is the Tatsu!
I'm still looking to try the "next best thing" when it comes out.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I haven't tried the Samurai yet. I have heard nothing but great thing about it though. Not sure where to buy it locally. Gander Mountain doesn't carry it. If they do I missed it.

I'd like to figure out how to do a fair abrasion test too.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

NanoFil and Suffix 832 added to the list. I also added a column for wet breaking point (20 minute soaked in water). The suffix is a disappointment. I only had a small piece to work with so maybe it was a bad sample. Both lines broke at the knot.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I get the Samurai on ebay....sometimes they will let it go cheap.

I think that once Berkley figures out Nanofil, they'll have a winner....once they bumped the test to 17lbs it doesn't break at the knot. Something made it change, whether it's the added fibers or something else...it works!



yakfish said:


> I haven't tried the Samurai yet. I have heard nothing but great thing about it though. Not sure where to buy it locally. Gander Mountain doesn't carry it. If they do I missed it.
> 
> I'd like to figure out how to do a fair abrasion test too.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

yakfish said:


> NanoFil and Suffix 832 added to the list. I also added a column for wet breaking point (20 minute soaked in water). The suffix is a disappointment. I only had a small piece to work with so maybe it was a bad sample. Both lines broke at the knot.


If I could add a couple of more suggestions and perhaps an idea or two. I know the tests you're doing are already time consuming, and I certainly don't want to make them any more difficult than they already are. I merely offer them as possibilities so you can more closely match actual fishing conditions.

I love seeing that you added a wet breaking strength test. My only suggestion concerning that would be to increase your length of soak time to at least an hour. Some types of line, fluorocarbon for example, absorb water at a slower rate. Some fluorocarbon lines don't absorb water at all. 20 minutes just seems to be a really low number to me. Again...... just a suggestion.

As far as an abrasion resistance test goes. In an earlier post it had been suggested that you used lines of comparable diameters to get a more accurate representation of a lines breaking strength when compared to another line. And while line diameter needs to be considered in breaking strength, it's certainly not as important in regards to breaking strength, as it is in abrasion resistance. 

For an abrasion resistance test, perhaps you can set up a sustained tension on the lines at a set number. Say 1 pound of tension, and then simply use a 60 grit sand paper wrapped around a dowel, and let the dowel rest on the line and count the number of strokes it takes to cause the line to fail. If one pound of tension seems low, you could set the tension number at a percentage of breaking strength. Definitely perform an abrasion test with the line wet. There is a marked difference in abrasion resistance between wet and dry line.

One last thing if I may. I don't know how many tests you are doing to arrive at your numbers. If you are doing multiple tests and then averaging the results, that's awesome. I just wonder if you are using a totally new piece of line, or just tying another knot on the piece of line that has already been in use. If the latter is the case, I'd suggest using a totally fresh piece of line. I know that can get expensive and be wasteful, but performing tests with an already used portion of line could result in misleading data. Some lines sustain damage when tested. For instance .... fluorocarbon lines deform and never return to their original form, when stretched. Braided lines have individual filaments break when stretched. Both of these things can and will result in skewed numbers, unless a fresh piece of line is used for each test. 

Again just some thoughts. As I said earlier, I don't want to make more work or cause you more expense. You've already taken on quite a task. Good luck and I look forward to any results you might share.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I fished with the NanoFil yesterday for the first time. I was fishing in the river for bass from the kayak. I use a small spinning reel and a 7 foot light action rod. I spooled up the 10 pound NanoFil. I usually use 10 pound PowerPro. I was very happy with the castability the NanoFil offered. I was getting 20%-30% longer casts. Abrasion resistance actually seemed to be better than the PowerPro I usually use which surprised me. I didn't find myself having to retied nearly as often. The lack of strength compared to the PowerPro was noticeable though. I never felt like I would lose a fish that was hooked, but when trying to pull free of snags the NanoFil broke much easier than PowerPro did as the upper chart shows. I had to be extra careful when trying to free snagged lures. As far as which one I prefer goes? I'm not really sure. I guess when fishing more open water where fewer snags are present the NanoFil would be my preference. Or area where long cast are necessary. When fishing water where you know your going to get snagged a lot but long casts aren't necessary the PowerPro would be better. PowerPro definitely has a smaller diameter to strength ratio.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

yakfish said:


> I fished with the NanoFil yesterday for the first time. I was fishing in the river for bass from the kayak. I use a small spinning reel and a 7 foot light action rod. I spooled up the 10 pound NanoFil. I usually use 10 pound PowerPro. I was very happy with the castability the NanoFil offered. I was getting 20%-30% longer casts. Abrasion resistance actually seemed to be better than the PowerPro I usually use which surprised me. I didn't find myself having to retied nearly as often. The lack of strength compared to the PowerPro was noticeable though. I never felt like I would lose a fish that was hooked, but when trying to pull free of snags the NanoFil broke much easier than PowerPro did as the upper chart shows. I had to be extra careful when trying to free snagged lures. As far as which one I prefer goes? I'm not really sure. I guess when fishing more open water where fewer snags are present the NanoFil would be my preference. Or area where long cast are necessary. When fishing water where you know your going to get snagged a lot but long casts aren't necessary the PowerPro would be better. PowerPro definitely has a smaller diameter to strength ratio.


Agree....I love Nanofil when I need distance and there's not alot of underwater snags. 
When I fish snags or cover I break out the braid...the 17lb Nanofil SEEMS to be stronger and does not break at the knot???


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Great project you've undertaken yak!

Another factor to consider- you'll need a standard level of pressure applied in all abrasion tests, in whichever form you choose, not just a standard exposure to abrasion.

I'd follow Bassbme's suggestion also of a standard number of multiple tests for each line type tested.
You will at the end, have a very impressive and useful group of data.
I look forward to watching your project develop!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice test results so far, I just picked up Power Pro for my saltwater fishing trip next month. Hope it works well for me.


----------

